# Tomahawk Question for those in the know...



## LunaticFringeInc

Anyone know anything about the Missouri River Brand Tomahawks? I was wondering what the quality was on these things as I saw one in Cabelas today and its the first one I have handled that felt pretty comfortable in hand. Rumor control has it that this one is made in India specifically for Cabelas under contract. It appears to have hammer marks on it from being worked by hand to some degree. It ran about 30 bucks with a 19 inch wood handle.

Im not really on the look out for a tacticool Hawk but I would consider one for dual purposes, for light chopping around camp and possible impromtu defense if it came down to it as well as other mundane duties around camp.


----------



## AquaHull

http://www.crazycrow.com


----------



## Fuzzee

I don't know anything about them, but from this picture at this point if this is them as I couldn't find one on Cabelas, I'd say you'd be better off with a modern axe. The old Native style tomahawks are nostalgic, but there are better options today for actual use and durability.









camping and sport axes - KnifeCenter


----------



## ozo

I think a hatchet [or camp ax] will chop better
and anything will work for 'impromtu defense'....
machete, hatchet, bowie, rattan stick,etc.

They are nice and nostalgic, but really don't
balance well for chopping.


----------



## AquaHull

Fuzzee said:


> I don't know anything about them, but from this picture at this point if this is them as I couldn't find one on Cabelas, I'd say you'd be better off with a modern axe. The old Native style tomahawks are nostalgic, but there are better options today for actual use and durability.
> 
> View attachment 1022
> 
> 
> camping and sport axes - KnifeCenter


That's a ceremonial one with the heart for playing dressup in parades .


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Yeah I saw those on Crazy Crow infact thats where I found out more about them than anything. Aqua Hull is right thats more of a dress up model for playing Rondevous (sp?).

Cabela's: Cabela's Mouse Throwing Tomahawk

This is what I saw at Cabelas. Its much lighter than an Ax or Hatchet. The head on it looks a lot bigger in the pic than it really is. Its comparable in size to the larger hawk by SOG. Looks like it would compliment the Bow Saw I carry which is what I use for most of my wood cutting duties, but has the benefit of doing a better job of lopping off squirrel feet and tails, or cottontails for that matter, hammering tent stakes and a few other jobs in addition to making for a pretty effective weapon if needed. Im just not the kind of guy who watched Mel Gibson in the Patriot and now I gotta have one too in case I got to hack zombies to death. Just looking for something thats decent quality wise thats light weight and has some utility about it. Just didnt wanna spend a 100 plus bucks in the process. I looked at both sizes of the SOG and just didnt like the balance and its not a slide on head so replacing a broken handle looks like it wouldnt be easy.


----------



## Alaska

This is what I use around camp

SOG Tactical Tomahawk. The Tactical Tomahawk From SOG Specialty Knives & Tools

way lighter then most hatchets. I also like the handle wich is a little longer then most hatchets.

Works great for light shelter building,kindling making and general camp use. The chisel end works good for chipping/breaking away ice which is very useful up here for getting to a water source.

I also spent another 25 bucks and got the kydex sheath to replace the cheapy lil nylon one that came with it. Tool snaps into it just right and it has attaching slots on it so you can lash it to anything or run it on a utility belt or molle system.

for 65 bucks its a dang good tool.

for 40 bucks its a good value to me.


----------



## Fuzzee

AquaHull said:


> That's a ceremonial one with the heart for playing dressup in parades .


I was thinking that only someone who liked to play dressup would carry it. Strange.


----------



## Verteidiger

Alaska said:


> This is what I use around camp
> 
> SOG Tactical Tomahawk. The Tactical Tomahawk From SOG Specialty Knives & Tools
> 
> way lighter then most hatchets. I also like the handle wich is a little longer then most hatchets.
> 
> Works great for light shelter building,kindling making and general camp use. The chisel end works good for chipping/breaking away ice which is very useful up here for getting to a water source.
> 
> I also spent another 25 bucks and got the kydex sheath to replace the cheapy lil nylon one that came with it. Tool snaps into it just right and it has attaching slots on it so you can lash it to anything or run it on a utility belt or molle system.
> 
> for 65 bucks its a dang good tool.
> 
> for 40 bucks its a good value to me.


I use these too, for light to medium use they are fine.

For heavier stuff, I use an Estwing axe.

Estwing Axes and Outdoor Tools


----------



## Verteidiger

drt4lfe said:


> I have an Estwing 26 inch campers ax....probably 15 yrs. old....excellent tool...well worth the money....I have one of the SOG things and IMO it is not much good for anything compared to a real hatchet/ short ax....


The SOG Tactical Tomahawk would be useful for break and rake usage, chipping ice holes, quartering game, splitting kindling, and for last-ditch defensive use. I bought it because it was light in weight, and works well in a bug out bag. I also bought a SOG Mark II knife. Both of these are based on VietNam era weaponry, and are lightweight edged weapons, but they carry well. And they can more than do the job in an emergency situation.

But it is not a true tool like the Estwings are -- I have the Sportsman axe with the layered leather handle for kindling and general chopping, hammering in tent stakes, and I also use the stand alone splitting wedge on large (trunk-sized) logs.

I use a splitting maul and sledgehammer for firewood, mostly, though. A splitting maul will put hair on your chest, and if you have it already, it will part yours right down the middle. :lol:


----------



## Blademaker

RMJTactical.com | The Original Full Tang Tactical Tomahawk

I have one of Ryans early model Talons in my truck. Well worth the $$$ i put into it several years ago.
I've known Ryan for over 20 years, and proud to say he is a friend.
Taught me how to forge damascus, and much, much more.


----------



## JPARIZ

If you are into making your own knife... try a car leaf spring. Or a spike from a train track. Really good steel.


----------



## punch

check ebay for old axe heads. Look for old craftsman, plumb, fuller. Then go to true value hardware and buy a hickory hatchet handle for $3.00 and Voila! one bad ass american meat axe/camp axe/hammer. I lucked out and made one up. I'll try to post a pic soon. Good luck trying to buy an axe handle from a home depot.

punch


----------



## JPARIZ

A shingle hammer may come in real handy too.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I have a SOG tactical also and would carry it in the place of a large knife. But actually after testing several blade devices for cutting wood a Coleman camp saw worked the best I just don't know how long they would stay sharp and as a slashing weapon I bet they would be devastating.
Coleman - Camp Saw

PS. If you are going to use a tomahawk as a throwing weapon please take time to learn the correct way to throw it.


----------



## punch

please remember a dull axe will glance or bounce off your intended target and land near or on your feet/legs ect. Be careful gang. Have a great weekend all! Great clip Ricky. I saw that one once during Johnny's last season.

punch


----------



## Montana Rancher

Verteidiger said:


> I use these too, for light to medium use they are fine.
> 
> For heavier stuff, I use an Estwing axe.
> 
> Estwing Axes and Outdoor Tools


Oh yea, these are the best for the money by far, had mine for ... crap.... decades.

I sell this on ebay and do really well with it, just saying.

New Black 14 5" Heavy Duty Tactical Axe w Sheath Ice Hatchet Steel Climbing 1126 | eBay


----------



## Blademaker

JPARIZ said:


> If you are into making your own knife... try a car leaf spring. Or a spike from a train track. Really good steel.


Leaf springs are usually 5160. Great for tomahawks and large blades.
RR Spikes can be a hit or miss depending on when/where they were made.
If they're stamped, "HC" (High carbon) you're good to go.
Other unmarked ones are usually low carbon mild steel and hold a poor edge.

Here's a chart, hope this helps.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

TASM, Tomahawk anti-ship missle, handy to have around.

TLAM-C, Tomahawk Land Attack Missile, Conventional. For when you have a point to make.

TLAM-N, Tomahawk Land Attack Missle, Nuclear. For when you have a point to make, and don't feel like repeating yourself.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

If I'm in a survival type situation I want equipment I can trust. That's why in my truck I carry for wood cutting, besides an old American made Craftsman bow saw, and Estwing hatchet - the one with the stacked leather handle.


----------



## insatiable ONE

How about a good quality hawk? 







RMJTactical.com | The Original Full Tang Tactical Tomahawk


----------



## dwight55

There should be room in your prepping for all three, . . . a good full size axe (mine is a double bit one), . . . a medium size (I have the Estwing that's about 30 inches long), . . . and a hawk. I don't yet have "my" hawk, . . . because I'm going to make a custom one (long story) later this summer using my own forge. 

A hawk is an absolutely awesome weapon if you have to get up close and personal whether human or animal, . . . it is practically indespensible around a camp once you get used to using it. 

I also have an old fashioned carpenter's hatchet that belonged to my parents (wonderful for a fresh chicken dinner), . . . but it is heavier and more clumsy to use than a light hawk.

For the price, . . . you will find a $30 or $40 hawk will more than pay for itself in all the little things you can do with it, . . . IMHO.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Thats what I am hoping for dwight55. I finally broke down and got one. It seems to be decently made. Took a while to sand down the handle so that the head would fit on it properly as per the directions that came with it. Took a while to put a bit of an edge on it but all seems well. Now I just need to fashion some sort of grip for the handle on it. I figure that in conjunction with my bow saw it should come in pretty handy when out camping.


----------



## Doc Leafman

'Hawks are nice for the light weight camper, hunter, survivor. They are light use choppers that allow the user other options for use and easier handle replacement in the bush. That being said, an axe will do better in most cases. Hatchets are handy to and as easy to carry as the hawk but again tougher to re handle in a SHTF scenerio. Tactical hawks are all the rage now and most companies are jumping on board which is driving the prices in to the realm of WTF. For a decent hawk check out the cold steel line. You'll want to do some mods but they offer a wide range from traditional to combat. Their Rifleman's is a heavy beast and their trail hawk is the lightest, but dang handy. Which ever you pick out you can always count on another sharp edge in your pack. Buy extra handles too 'cause you're gonna break em when you start throwing.


----------

